# Exceptional Saws



## MnSam (Aug 22, 2014)

Looking for pictures and confessions of exceptional saws. New/used, pretty/ugly, what makes it exceptional to you? One of mine I'm enjoying today is this CP 55.


----------



## rattler362 (Aug 22, 2014)

That is a very nice 55.


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 22, 2014)

Nothing really special about this one. Just a good cutting good lookin 034 super


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 22, 2014)

Here's one you'd have to see in person to truly appreciate. Pictures just don't do it justice. It's almost perfect! I bought it from the original owner and passed it on to another AS member...


----------



## sunfish (Aug 22, 2014)

Very Nice 55!

I have a few good ones...


----------



## ford4500 (Aug 22, 2014)

385xp, one of my favorites and
go to saw for bigger wood.


----------



## rattler362 (Aug 22, 2014)

There are a bunch of very nice saw in this thread me like's


----------



## sunfish (Aug 22, 2014)

Couple that got away...


----------



## cheeves (Aug 22, 2014)

rattler362 said:


> That is a very nice 55.


Friend of mine have two like that, Pristine!
I cut all my firewood with that saw ( Closed Ported), and a 3500 Poulan for 10 years, and heated this whole house, 65 ft long!! 
Extremely reliable saw!!!


----------



## Guido Salvage (Aug 22, 2014)

Not saws you see every day..


----------



## fossil (Aug 22, 2014)

Super XL-67










Farmsaw













266XP 300th Anniversary


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 22, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Here's one you'd have to see in person to truly appreciate. Pictures just don't do it justice. It's almost perfect! I bought it from the original owner and passed it on to another AS member...
> View attachment 364713
> 
> View attachment 364714




Im forever in your debt Clint.


----------



## fossil (Aug 22, 2014)

A nice Poulan Micro. Sears Special Edition 1979. I sure wish the recoil label wasn't MIA


----------



## boxygen (Aug 22, 2014)

I paid $60 for this saw in running condition. It was very nice, but unexciting to run. I traded it to someone for some service work. I kinda miss it.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Mastermind (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Mastermind (Aug 22, 2014)

Here's that saw when I got it.....


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 22, 2014)

How did I miss that? That's one for the opcorn: list.  

Just joking people..... I have cured myself of Cad.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 22, 2014)

One 1 Stihl posted so far lol


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 22, 2014)

One of my favorite saws ever. I hope Arrowhead doesn't mind me posting this pic...


Arrowhead said:


> Some of you known that I've had this saw for awhile now. When I got it, it wasn't 100% complete. It took me over 2 years to locate the NOS stuff I needed to complete it. Believe it of not, the last thing was the bar. Thanks to the member I got it from and a couple members that had NOS pieces I needed. It was well worth the wait. Everybody has their opinion on Holy Grail saws..... this is mine. Never gassed, 100% NOS.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## SS Sniper (Aug 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


>


Where's the decomp?
It's an X-torq, and it's not on the top?


----------



## kz1000 (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm going to down load some of these photos and hide them in the back of my top cabinets in my shop.


----------



## SS Sniper (Aug 22, 2014)

kz1000 said:


> I'm going to down load some of these photos and hide them in the back of my top cabinets in my shop.


Some of the saws people have are in outrageously nice shape. That 262xp... great lookin' saw


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 22, 2014)

SS Sniper said:


> Where's the decomp?
> It's an X-torq, and it's not on the top?



It was an X-Torq.


----------



## SS Sniper (Aug 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> It was an X-Torq.


Any reason for swapping?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Mastermind (Aug 22, 2014)

SS Sniper said:


> Any reason for swapping?



It was for Andydodgegeek. A birthday present from his wife. A MMWS ported 372XPWG a 51.4mm 75cc bad ass.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 22, 2014)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOhHHHHHHHHHHH myyyyyyyyyyyy GOD! My stomach just dropped. WHERE? and WHO? found one! HA HA>


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


>





ROAD TRIP!


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 22, 2014)

That's an old pic.


----------



## SS Sniper (Aug 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> It was for Andydodgegeek. A birthday present from his wife. A MMWS ported 372XPWG a 51.4mm 75cc bad ass.


Certainly is badass just lookin' at it!


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 22, 2014)

bryanr2 said:


> ROAD TRIP!


In case you didn't know he's throwin the. Bananas to that 661 and sending it my way! 
Um..... Right Randy?!


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 22, 2014)

Unported the Stihl 10 mm 044 has to get my nod, which is why I own 2 of them and feel no need to get either of them ported. They are light enough to limb with and strong enough to buck with. If you could only have one saw, unported, I think you would have a hard time finding a better all around saw. They have also proven to be very reliable. You knew it was coming Kenjax!


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 22, 2014)

One more. Again, not my saw... Just one that I think is so cool! 


leeha said:


> Well guys, Here it is, A project i have been thinking about.
> Going to take a Mac 797 motor and install in a 895 geardrive. Should make a real nice saw. Going to freshen it up as well.
> 
> Lee


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> That's an old pic.




SHAME ON YOU! URGHH.


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 22, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> Unported the Stihl 10 mm 044 has to get my nod, which is why I own 2 of them and feel no need to get either of them ported. They are light enough to limb with and strong enough to buck with. If you could only have one saw, unported, I think you would have a hard time finding a better all around saw.


 Keep telling yourself that, buddy!


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 22, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> Unported the Stihl 10 mm 044 has to get my nod, which is why I own 2 of them and feel no need to get either of them ported. They are light enough to limb with and strong enough to buck with. If you could only have one saw, unported, I think you would have a hard time finding a better all around saw. They have also proven to be very reliable. You knew it was coming Kenjax!



Let me show you the ERROR of your thinking..... feast your eyes on this.


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 22, 2014)

I like a lot of the big older saws, but this is by far my favorite to run!
The ported 066


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 22, 2014)

Bring it on ... come East to a GTG!!!

Actually, the heck with the saws, I want that 69, and with Hood Pins!!!! Tell me about it. I've had 65, 67, 68 & 70, but never a 69, and many consider that the best looking. Looks very nice from what I can see.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 22, 2014)

bryanr2 said:


> Let me show you the ERROR of your thinking..... feast your eyes on this.





that 44 is so fast the video camera blurs up and cant get a clear pic.


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 22, 2014)

Steven, don't get me wrong, I never said that you can't make them stronger by porting them, I just think they run very strong unported.


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 22, 2014)

... 10mm 044.  Try one of these...


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 22, 2014)

I was unimpressed with the stock 044 that I ran, maybe I'm just use to bigger saws?


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 22, 2014)

Deets066 said:


> I was unimpressed with the stock 044 that I ran, maybe I'm just use to bigger saws?


Did you run a Dolmar 7900 right before??


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 22, 2014)

Deets066 said:


> I was unimpressed with the stock 044 that I ran, maybe I'm just use to bigger saws?



The 10 mms with a dp muff cover and HD-2 filter feel a good deal stronger than just stock, and it is all do it yourself stuff (some of the 12 mms are just as strong, but not all of them). With the same mods my 044 felt just as strong as my 046 (w/175 psi before it was ported) and my brother's 460.


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 22, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> The 10 mms with a dp muff cover and HD-2 filter feel a good deal stronger than just stock, and it is all do it yourself stuff (some of the 12 mms are just as strong, but not all of them). With the same mods my 044 felt just as strong as my 046 (w/175 psi before it was ported) and my brother's 460.


Not sure of 10mm or 12mm, but I gutted the muffler completely and opened up stock hole as much as the deflector would allow. Also had brand new hd1


----------



## SquareFile (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Wagnerwerks (Aug 23, 2014)

The cleanest saw I ever owned I sold to Rudedog. It was the most cherry old Sachs dolmar I ever saw. Then I had a cherry 3400 and a very nice 4000. I do love the old poulans.


----------



## SEAM (Aug 23, 2014)

Yellow Dolmar CC - I suspect it has never been used for cutting wood...


----------



## sawfun (Aug 23, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> One more. Again, not my saw... Just one that I think is so cool!
> 
> Man, I'd trade my nice 101b for that gorgeous 797G.


----------



## nikb47 (Aug 23, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> The 10 mms with a dp muff cover and HD-2 filter feel a good deal stronger than just stock, and it is all do it yourself stuff (some of the 12 mms are just as strong, but not all of them). With the same mods my 044 felt just as strong as my 046 (w/175 psi before it was ported) and my brother's 460.


I was pretty impressed with my early 12mm 044, until I did some port work and a little cutting on the ol' base and squish band. Now I really like this saw. Problem is, I keep going back to the trusty old ms361 that I also did a little grinding on, then if I need more saw I seem to go for the 064 or the newly acquired 066.


----------



## MnSam (Aug 23, 2014)

shawn nolder said:


> View attachment 364776


I have never seen that cover design on a 10-10 ... Wow, great saws posted!


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 23, 2014)

SS Sniper said:


> Some of the saws people have are in outrageously nice shape. That 262xp... great lookin' saw


That saw now belongs to Steven (bryanr2). Here's a few more pics for you guys...


----------



## ash man (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Ironworker (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2014)

I could do this all day. 

We need Brad to stroll in here.......he has some dandies.


----------



## nikb47 (Aug 23, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I could do this all day.
> 
> We need Brad to stroll in here.......he has some dandies.


Looks like you've got some dandies yourself there boss. Nice collection.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Aug 23, 2014)

Lol... He may shut the sight down if he starts piling them on here.


----------



## Termite (Aug 23, 2014)

This saw was given to me by a friend. It is special.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Aug 23, 2014)

sunfish said:


> Couple that got away...



wasnt that 365 a wolf in sheep's clothing ? Stumpy had his way with it didnt he ?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2014)

nikb47 said:


> Looks like you've got some dandies yourself there boss. Nice collection.



Some of those are not my saws.......they are "Exceptional Saws" though....


----------



## nikb47 (Aug 23, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Some of those are not my saws.......they are "Exceptional Saws" though....


Ah I see


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2014)

I sell a lot of saws.......can't get too attached to em, and make money from them too.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Aug 23, 2014)

Some got a saturday cleaning this morning..i have more, alot more


----------



## nikb47 (Aug 23, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> View attachment 364804
> View attachment 364805
> 
> Some got a saturday cleaning this morning..i have more, alot more


Nice looking trio! And then there's that red thing... ;-)


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Termite (Aug 23, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> View attachment 364804
> View attachment 364805
> 
> Some got a saturday cleaning this morning..i have more, alot more



Is that red saw stumpbroke?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Aug 23, 2014)

Termite said:


> Is that red saw stumpbroke?


Both , 2172 and 2153


----------



## sunfish (Aug 23, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> wasnt that 365 a wolf in sheep's clothing ? Stumpy had his way with it didnt he ?


Stumpy built it from parts and I supplied a new oem 75cc top end. It didn't get much porting, but was a very strong runner! Was the third fastest saw at one of the gtgs', right behind a ported 7900 and a couple ported 372s'. I sold it to Matt last Summer.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 23, 2014)

I need to get my own pics of this saw. It now has the proper metal tags on it.










This is my other one that I rebuilt.










Complete restoration with powder coat. Still needs handle rubber installed.










90% NOS build.










My late Dad's all original 046 Magnum.










All original. Chain never sharpened when I got it.










028 Super










All original.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 23, 2014)

Full restoration










Restored 048










038 Magnum










NOS built 084










028, 038, 048










08S, S10 Top, S10 Rear


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## blsnelling (Aug 23, 2014)

BP cylinder










Mall Model 6. Probably my favorite saw.















Alpina A-90






























I don't have pics of this one after making everything right on it.




















Full restoration


----------



## Guido Salvage (Aug 23, 2014)

I will add a couple more...

Poulan 3450:




Poulan 325:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2014)

I had forgotten have many beautiful saws you have Brad.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 23, 2014)

Super XL-925











Pro Mac 700










Poulan 43 & 44










I need better pics of my Disston DA-211





And just for Bryan2


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 23, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I had forgotten have many beautiful saws you have Brad.


Thanks Randy. These are the nicest ones currently in my collection. There are others that have moved on.


----------



## PA Dan (Aug 23, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I could do this all day.
> 
> We need Brad to stroll in here.......he has some dandies.


Enough pictures get back to work!


----------



## Guido Salvage (Aug 23, 2014)

John Deere CS 550:




Poulan 2400:




Husky 55:


----------



## SEAM (Aug 23, 2014)

A Japanese "Rabbit" chainsaw. Only very few of these survived - most of them yellow - this one is all original:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 23, 2014)

10mm 044 



Ms461





066 flat top factory full wrap


----------



## SEAM (Aug 23, 2014)

Frontier SS5 never used with tools in the bag:




Frontier SS7 never used with tools in the bag:


----------



## SEAM (Aug 23, 2014)

Homelite 360SL NIB with all parts included and matching numbers:










Another Homelite 360SL NIB with all parts included minus bar and matching numbers:



All documentation in Japanese


----------



## Ironworker (Aug 23, 2014)

Mastermind said:


>


Looks familiar.


----------



## Brush Ape (Aug 23, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I sell a lot of saws.......can't get too attached to em, and make money from them too.



Er uh....well, "can't," is a harsh word.














[URL=http://s1308.photobucket.com/user/stumpthing/media/IMG_3452_zps77f4b122.jpg.html]

[/URL]


​


----------



## PA Dan (Aug 23, 2014)

Here's mine but it will look better in a couple weeks when it sports a Monkey sticker and a 28" ES Light bar on it!


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Aug 23, 2014)

My favourite saw. Not the one i use the most, but it's really special for me. It's the first saw i have completely rebuild, and everything is perfect, everything is OEM, and it's a great runner with 180 PSI now.

The saw was given to me by one of my old coworker, so she has a story, and has done a lot of work, and now it has a full wrap handlebar (used, of course), that was probably used by another logger in the USA.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Aug 23, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Here's mine but it will look better in a couple weeks when it sports a Monkey sticker and a 28" ES Light bar on it!



Dan that madsens wrap is ugly , you should sell it ..to..me


----------



## PA Dan (Aug 23, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Dan that full wrap is ugly , you should sell it ..to..me


Ya ok...well maybe...how about...ah...No!


----------



## Brush Ape (Aug 23, 2014)

Old Mag:








​And of course the classic obligatory, "Go Log It poser shot":



​


----------



## Ironworker (Aug 23, 2014)

This is my actual work saw which I use the most, ported 441 no need for anything else.



Haven't seen one of these yet.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 23, 2014)

ms440/460 hybrid (My favorite go to saw )


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 23, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Super XL-925
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I coulda seen that 288 coming from a mile away. Least you saved the best for last.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 23, 2014)

Mastermind said:


>




glad to see you still have that.... it really is a special saw. I think of it often..... matter of fact it crossed my mind when I was driving to meet Mike Mdavlee this morning.


----------



## ash man (Aug 23, 2014)

Not real pretty but the saw that made me realize stihls aren't the only awesome chainsaws.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2014)

I'll hang on to that one Steven. 

Here's a set of triplets I just finished.......all ported, never fueled.


----------



## troylee (Aug 23, 2014)

I love this saw. 55cp. Custom piston and love by Brad. Up around 10 tanks thru it now.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 23, 2014)

My old fav. OE 346xp, new 50cc oem top-end, machined, pop up, lightly ported, new 16" 3/8 bar.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 23, 2014)

sunfish said:


> My old fav. OE 346xp, new 50cc oem top-end, machined, pop up, lightly ported, new 16" 3/8 bar.


Beautiful saw! I've wondered how that combination would compare to a NE. I have no idea if there were any changes to the crank and crankcase.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 23, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Beautiful saw! I've wondered how that combination would compare to a NE. I have no idea if there were any changes to the crank and crankcase.


Thanks Brad. I don't believe there are any differences in the crank or case.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 23, 2014)

sunfish said:


> Stumpy built it from parts and I supplied a new oem 75cc top end. It didn't get much porting, but was a very strong runner! Was the third fastest saw at one of the gtgs', right behind a ported 7900 and a couple ported 372s'. I sold it to Matt last Summer.



I stuck it in the rocks today and done the chain in. LOL


----------



## sunfish (Aug 23, 2014)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I stuck it in the rocks today and done the chain in. LOL


Uh man, say it ain't so...


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 23, 2014)

sunfish said:


> Uh man, say it ain't so...



Yea I got tired of rocking my chains so I spread it around on others. I was real happy running it.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 23, 2014)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yea I got tired of rocking my chains so I spread it around on others. I was real happy running it.


It's a pretty fast saw! When the chain is sharp. lol


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 23, 2014)

These are nice running stock saws.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 23, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> *I'll hang on to that one Steven. *
> 
> Here's a set of triplets I just finished.......all ported, never fueled.
> 
> View attachment 364849




Im really glad to hear that Randy. That saw was special to me and I struggled with letting it go. I have over a hundred pictures of it- more than any other saw I own.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2014)

I would never have sold that PP655, but I wanted you to have it. I know you will appreciate it as much or more than I did.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks. It has found it's forever home. I need to find a shorter bar for it 24'' or so. The one that came on it is rediculous. Do they require a special bar mount or can I mount one of the Husq bars?


----------



## CR888 (Aug 23, 2014)

Pound for pound the Solo 681 is VERY hard to beat in stock form. lf Husky or Stihl made a 80cc class saw that could knock it off.....l'd like to know?lol


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2014)

bryanr2 said:


> Thanks. It has found it's forever home. I need to find a shorter bar for it 24'' or so. The one that came on it is rediculous. Do they require a special bar mount or can I mount one of the Husq bars?



That bar is locked on there.......sorry.


----------



## SEAM (Aug 23, 2014)

Exceptional as they were the smallest 2-cylinder chainsaws...



clip


----------



## SEAM (Aug 23, 2014)

These old Macs were exceptional. They run and run and run...


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Aug 23, 2014)

This one means a lot to me because my daughter did this for my Christmas present...


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Aug 23, 2014)

Last of the good poulans...



A benchmark set by poulan along time ago that still has not been matched, 74cc weighing in at just over 13lbs...






Got a REAL GOOD deal on this one so that makes it exceptional...



Not near as good of a deal when ya buy em new...






This one has cut me ALOT of firewood...



Here it is sporting a 32'' bar on a huge oak that made some dang good firewood...


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 23, 2014)

I had one of these... it would rattle your fillings loose! Not much anti-vibe on some of them older saws!


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Aug 23, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> I had one of these... it would rattle your fillings loose! Not much anti-vibe on some of them older saws!



Yep but still a benchmark set by a American company. I have had at least 20 of them and with some good thick gloves they are not to bad. These old American (poulan, homelite. mac) saws have heated a lot of americans and still are.


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 24, 2014)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> Yep but still a benchmark set by a American company. I have had at least 20 of them and with some good thick gloves they are not to bad. These old American (poulan, homelite. mac) saws have heated a lot of americans and still are.


Mine ran fine, even after sitting in the back of my bosses shop for 15 years... but the case had a big crack from a logging mishap and leaked fuel badly. I sold it to another forum member for parts to fix up one he had with a bad P&C.

BTW, you've got some fine looking saws there!


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Aug 24, 2014)

Took my 461 for a firewood ride today , made some noodles, probably my favorite saw in the 70cc range , grunt out the ass !


----------



## SEAM (Aug 24, 2014)

The first Echo chainsaw model (CS80)... This one is all original and does run.






clip




The factory bar had "Kyoritsu" engraved.


----------



## SEAM (Aug 24, 2014)

A Jonsered 490 NIB - I may use this when I get older


----------



## glock37 (Aug 24, 2014)

3 of the 4 from Randy I gave 1 026 to Brother for Christmas !


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 24, 2014)

All my exceptional saws are now gone, nothing but work saws left. I will post this for whoever won it. 

Joat, Brad, Scooterbum MS460. Man I loved that saw. If I remember right went in Treeslinger fundraiser but don't know who ended up with it.





If I was to ever buy a new saw I'd like him to paint it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 24, 2014)

The Arrowhead P62 went to help Terry's wife, don't remember who got it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 24, 2014)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> This one means a lot to me because my daughter did this for my Christmas present...


Cool, bet your proud of her.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 24, 2014)

Poulan 245A was my first saw, my old man bought one new when I was 16 and put me in the firewood business. Hell of a saw, but I don't really miss it...


----------



## sunfish (Aug 24, 2014)

Work Saw Collector said:


> The Arrowhead P62 went to help Terry's wife, don't remember who got it.


Steven, that is the best looking saw I ever laid eyes on in person


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Aug 24, 2014)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Cool, bet your proud of her.


 Yes I am, this is just a small taste of what she can do. She starts her second year of college tomorrow for art. Now if she can just find the time to do the picture of the saw that I promised my good friend on here all is well.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Aug 24, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Mine ran fine, even after sitting in the back of my bosses shop for 15 years... but the case had a big crack from a logging mishap and leaked fuel badly. I sold it to another forum member for parts to fix up one he had with a bad P&C.
> 
> BTW, you've got some fine looking saws there!


 
Thanks. Most of these saws are gone and they were just a drop in the bucket of saws I've had lol. Let me tell ya that CAD SUCKS when ya got it bad!


----------



## SS Sniper (Aug 24, 2014)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> Last of the good poulans...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm liking that 272. Do you have more pics of it??!!


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Aug 24, 2014)

SS Sniper said:


> I'm liking that 272. Do you have more pics of it??!!


Sorry I do not and it is one of the saws that are now gone. Been on a Dolmar kick here lately.


----------



## SS Sniper (Aug 24, 2014)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> Sorry I do not and it is one of the saws that are now gone. Been on a Dolmar kick here lately.


GONE?


----------



## fin460 (Aug 24, 2014)

This cs2253 has an amazing port job from Moody, and is my favorite saw, I have had a lot of fun run time on it, I was bucking up a lot of 20" wood with it when I should had been using my larger saws. It has great torque for its size.



The ms461r that Is my sexiest saw at the moment, I look forward to breaking her in this fall. Mastermind special.

I haven't taken a photo of the Alpina saw that I just got from Mastermind, that I won in Terry's wife's raffle. I will play with it this fall, then donate it to the next worthy cause on A.S.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 24, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> That bar is locked on there.......sorry.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 24, 2014)

deleted wrong thread.


----------



## hseII (Aug 24, 2014)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> A benchmark set by poulan along time ago that still has not been matched, 74cc weighing in at just over 13lbs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hseII (Aug 24, 2014)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> A benchmark set by poulan along time ago that still has not been matched, 74cc weighing in at just over 13lbs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hseII (Aug 24, 2014)

^^^ Full of Gas and Oil.

I Guess Mista Monkey took some weight outta that one...


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 24, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> That bar is locked on there.......sorry.



Had to go down to the garage after reading this to see for myself what the hell makes a bar locked on. What a pita to fight that dam bar and chain and tensioner only to find that it was a "hoax". That wrap handle makes it kinda awkward getting that big ol clutch cover off too. Very funny.

I shoulda just sent a pm or email.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 24, 2014)

Tell Kari I said hello.


----------



## SEAM (Aug 24, 2014)

Japanese 40 cc gear-drive "root cutter" chainsaw from the 90s... (Shingu G800) never used


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 24, 2014)

She said, "Oh, well tell him I said hello too."


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Aug 24, 2014)

hseII said:


> ^^^ Full of Gas and Oil.
> 
> I Guess Mista Monkey took some weight outta that one...



74cc from factory? Didn't think so.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 24, 2014)

Well.......did you tell her about the "locked on bar"?


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 24, 2014)

yeah... she acted disinterested.

i shouldnt have prefaced the story with the back story of needing to find another shorter bar, she tuned out at the mention of me *buying *something else chainsaw related.


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 24, 2014)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> Been on a Dolmar kick here lately.


Me too! I'm sure everyone's sick of it...


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 24, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Me too! I'm sure everyone's sick of it...




I for one am not "sick of it" Clint. With your Cad picking up speed, I'd rather not have you as competition on the Swedes that come along. If you stay interested in the Germans.... and point me towards the Swedes.... we can both be happy.


----------



## hseII (Aug 24, 2014)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> 74cc from factory? Didn't think so.



You bring yours, I'll bring mine.

We can tell fishin stories afterwards


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 24, 2014)

bryanr2 said:


> I for one am not "sick of it" Clint. With your Cad picking up speed, I'd rather not have you as competition on the Swedes that come along. If you stay interested in the Germans.... and point me towards the Swedes.... we can both be happy.


Haha! My CAD is pushing me towards every decent pro saw ever made... At least one of each!


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 24, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Haha! My CAD is pushing me towards every decent pro saw ever made... At least one of each!




Make a deal with ya.... we split the Contenental US down the middle for "picks"

I really hope you get to experience a Husq 288. Once you run a good one, you will understand my obsession with them.


----------



## Mattyo (Aug 24, 2014)

Does my trio of rebuilt 350's count? 

-Matt


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 24, 2014)

Bryan, I can't remember if I posted these or notopcorn:


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 24, 2014)

You're killin me Brad! I let out a HeeHaw laugh and near flipped out the back of my office chair on them pics.


----------



## hseII (Aug 24, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Bryan, I can't remember if I posted these or notopcorn:


I don't do Sweedish saws due to history, but that is a sharp lookin' Husky


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 24, 2014)

hseII said:


> I don't do Sweedish saws due to history, but that is a sharp lookin' Husky




Thanks for complicating my negotiations with Brad. Wanta talk him out of it..... not further into it.


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 25, 2014)

bryanr2 said:


> Make a deal with ya.... we split the Contenental US down the middle for "picks"
> 
> I really hope you get to experience a Husq 288. Once you run a good one, you will understand my obsession with them.


No need to worry about me being in competition with you in the "mint" saw market. I like nice saws, but ones that aren't too nice to take in the woods and cut with. If I stumble across any more as nice as that 262, you'll be the first to know!


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 25, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> No need to worry about me being in competition with you in the "mint" saw market. I like nice saws, but ones that aren't too nice to take in the woods and cut with. If I stumble across any more as nice as that 262, you'll be the first to know!



Im specifically only looking for 1 more mint 2 series husq saw and that is the 288xp or lite. The one I have is really nice- I just want a NOS/or Mint one as it is my favorite model.


----------



## JC360 (Aug 25, 2014)

This is the closest I have to exceptional.
Its been fueled and run, but I don't believe it's ever seen any wood.


----------



## SEAM (Aug 25, 2014)

Skilsaw 1631 NIB


----------



## SEAM (Aug 25, 2014)

Super 250 with HD filter


----------



## SEAM (Aug 25, 2014)

Very early 041 AV (2 buttons on air cleaner cover) with 1st bar (blue protective coat) - it does run


----------



## SEAM (Aug 25, 2014)

A Dolmar 112 distributed by Robin


----------



## sunfish (Aug 25, 2014)

JC360 said:


> This is the closest I have to exceptional.
> Its been fueled and run, but I don't believe it's ever seen any wood.


Yes, that's an exceptional saw! Very Nice!


----------



## MnSam (Aug 25, 2014)

SEAM, you have some amazing saws.


----------



## SEAM (Aug 25, 2014)

MnSam said:


> SEAM, you have some amazing saws.


Thanks, there are some more:
Yanmar RH600A Rotary Engine Chainsaw


----------



## SEAM (Aug 25, 2014)

The very first Zenoah (Redmax) model - they spelled themselves "Xenoah" then




The second Zenoah model


----------



## SEAM (Aug 25, 2014)

The first Shindaiwa model (SDK in those days)


----------



## SEAM (Aug 25, 2014)

A Homelite XL-660 used by the French Army Ground Forces


----------



## JC360 (Aug 25, 2014)

Dude!!!
You're a one man saw museum! !


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 25, 2014)

Yes.......he sure is.


----------



## SEAM (Aug 25, 2014)

There are larger collections and even a real museum in the US...

Double trigger top/rear handle saw made by Alpina (Italy) and sold by Kreis (Japan)


----------



## SEAM (Aug 25, 2014)

Another Rabbit chainsaw (unfortunately beyond repair)


----------



## troylee (Aug 25, 2014)

SEAM said:


> A Homelite XL-660 used by the French Army Ground Forces


Seems odd, usually you have to clear a path to advance, not retreat.........LOL


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Aug 25, 2014)

hseII said:


> You bring yours, I'll bring mine.
> 
> We can tell fishin stories afterwards



Not much of a fishing man myself. I've owned many 044-440, 046-460's. Sure they will out run the 40 some year old poulan and I have had many saws that would out run the 044-046's. But this has nothing to do with speed. I simply made a comment about weight and cc. Please don't take this reply the wrong way but your reply to my post did not prove me wrong. The stihl is not 74cc from factory and doesn't knock the old poulan off the benchmark and I don't thinks stihl ever will since the went backwards with the 441 in regards of weight.


----------



## ash man (Aug 26, 2014)

Don't think I've seen one of these 79cc torque monsters yet


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 26, 2014)

And the clover looks nice too!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2014)

ash man said:


> Don't think I've seen one of these 79cc torque monsters yetView attachment 365327




Even the ugly ones are exceptional!! It's what's on the inside that counts.


----------



## Brush Ape (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## cgraham1 (Sep 2, 2014)

ash man said:


> Don't think I've seen one of these 79cc torque monsters yet.





cgraham1 said:


> Keep telling yourself that, buddy!


Did you miss this one? Post #37, Page 2... It's in Tennessee right now!!!!! (P.S. I like my bar better! )


[email protected] said:


> Even the ugly ones are exceptional!! It's what's on the inside that counts.


That clutch cover is exceptional! I'd like to have that for my saw!!!


----------



## Cantdog (Sep 2, 2014)

I gotts a few too.........'course I think they are all exceptional.......opinions may vary......just random pics....


----------



## gmax (Sep 2, 2014)

My Partner R14T


----------



## Brush Ape (Sep 2, 2014)

Nice curl. How much of _that_ do ya have laying around?


----------



## Brush Ape (Sep 3, 2014)

​


----------



## Cantdog (Sep 3, 2014)

Brush Ape said:


> Nice curl. How much of _that_ do ya have laying around?



Well....a fair amount...when I can spot it I mill it but in order to tell it from regular maple the bark has to be off....so more often than not it ends up as firewood.....but I save a lot of that for turnings...but it still sucks to have missed it when it was long enough to mill.....


----------



## bigbadbob (Oct 19, 2014)

Posted this on another thread. How did i miss this one??
Given to me from a friend.
028, I had no cleaned it yet in the pictures.
Replaced the chain, (rakers filed off) impulse line and shut off spring, cut great for an old timer.
Dealer refused to fix it,,,,
BBB


----------



## MnSam (Nov 13, 2015)

Bump. Man, those Jonsereds with the Total bars look very nice. I'd like to find a nice 49sp.


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 14, 2015)

I don't like stihl at all but this ones perty....


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 14, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> I don't like stihl at all but this ones perty....


What I think sets this one apart is the time and love spent on the whole saw.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 14, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> What I think sets this one apart is the time and love spent on the whole saw.


It looks nice. Should make a PSP a nice shelf piece


----------



## MGoBlue (Nov 14, 2015)

My 3 saw plan.


My 357 would rate as the most exceptional saw I own. It has excellent handling, excellent power to weight(especially after the dd treatment), and hasn't skipped a beat since new. The 20" Sugi is perfect on it.


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 14, 2015)

I was going to say, if you don't really like that 064, just send it my way, I would love to have it! (It may not remain quite so pretty though).


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 14, 2015)

The only problem with a 3 saw plan is backups. If I rock a chain, or even just dull it from use, it is nice to just be able to pu another saw and deal with the problem later. I never thought I would want 5 saws, but now that I've got them, I want to keep them. Spoiled I guess!


----------



## sunfish (Nov 14, 2015)

MGoBlue said:


> *My 357 would rate as the most exceptional saw I own*. It has excellent handling, excellent power to weight(especially after the dd treatment), and hasn't skipped a beat since new. The 20" Sugi is perfect on it.


Same here. A ported 357 is something special for sure.


----------



## hseII (Nov 14, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> I don't like stihl at all but this ones perty....


That is Absolutely Awesome!

The Bar, how is that done?


----------



## fossil (Nov 14, 2015)

A little XL-1 from the 1970's re-branded for T. Eaton Co.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 14, 2015)

hseII said:


> That is Absolutely Awesome!
> 
> The Bar, how is that done?


http://www.arboristsite.com/community/index.php?threads/287463/
custom chainsaw bar #2


----------



## blk05crew (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## president (Nov 14, 2015)

SEAM said:


> The first Echo chainsaw model (CS80)... This one is all original and does run.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## president (Nov 14, 2015)

side cover looks 08s like


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 14, 2015)

Brush Ape said:


> Old Mag:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You one of those guys with 25 cats ?


----------



## president (Nov 14, 2015)

sorry this is not my post whaaaa happen


----------



## Woos31 (Nov 14, 2015)

Wow.........that's 


MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> This one means a lot to me because my daughter did this for my Christmas present...


Wow........ that's very very nice!! Your little girl has talent sir.


----------

